# Root GUI tools



## jjennings089 (Feb 7, 2013)

I normally SSH into my server and SU NEdit to make config changes.

When in Super User I get the following errors:


```
X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
NEdit: Can't open display
```

How can I use gui tools in SU?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jjennings089 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Solved*

*Note *coming from OpenBSD so I'm not sure if this is the FreeBSD way... but it works.

install sudo
edit /usr/local/etc/sudoers
un-comment:

```
## Run X applications through sudo; HOME is used to find the
## .Xauthority file.  Note that other programs use HOME to find   
## configuration files and this may lead to privilege escalation!
Defaults env_keep += "HOME"

## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command
%wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL
```


----------



## fonz (Feb 8, 2013)

There is rarely any reason whatsoever for root to be running X stuff. You're probably living dangerously.


----------

